# Irrational Thought - Week 3



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

What if I am out with other people, and I need to keep running to the bathroom? What will they think of me?------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.www.irritablebowel.net


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2001)

I say:"I've explained my condition to all my friends and they don't even notice any more how often I go to the toilet. For those that don't know my condition, I'll explain it to them later..."Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sorry I'm probably either too old or too "healthy" to care what people say about my frequency of bathroom trips. Anyone I'm out with (when I *get* out) knows I've got IBS. And to be honest I really don't care what others think of me. I'm just happy to be out!!!







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I don't think people pay as much attension to it as we seem to think they do. If they notice, well for me I probably had to much beer if I am out.







,but also most of my friends know I have IBS.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

I don't get that thought very often, but if it would happen, I'd just think, they're probably too busy having fun or thinking their own thoughts to even notice. Everybody goes to the bathroom. I usually don't have the problem of having to go all the time during the day anyway, only in the morning, and usually only once. Only at the beginning of a D flare-up do I spend about 90% of my time in the bathroom, but then I'm so sick that the remaining time I'm in bed!Edith


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

I used to be very concerned about such thoughts, but no more. My friends all know and are very understanding. Once I realized this, I could relax. I'm much more conerned about actually getting to the bathroom!


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

I just worry about throwing up in front of people, or "What if I carpool and then I feel terrible and have to go home? Will I be able to get home? Will people be mad at me if they have to leave early?" I'm beyond the "won't people look at me" etc. train of thought because I don't care if people see me walk to the bathroom (or run, as the case may be) and I'm quite open about my condition with family, friends, and even acquaintances (if they ask).Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

Lilymaid,I might use your thoughts for future weeks.Keep up the good work.------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.www.irritablebowel.net


----------

